# Two good workers available



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

I have had Walt and Matt helping me and neighbors on several projects. Currently Matt is preparing the bottom of my 25' boat, grinding and filling blisters, sanding and painting. Walt is helping me clean up an older, WW II vet,neighbors yard, dock and sea wall.

Good, hard workers. Will bid a job or work hourly. 

They have worked construction and at the Big Lagoon marina, so know both trades. The construction slow down got them. 

Call me for referral Tom 850-572-1225


----------

